# Does Your Puppy Scream at Bath Time?



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

My puppy cries during her bath, and if i use the blow dryer... watch out! It's like I'm killing her. I can only get her a bit and then I just can't stand it and I stop. Is this normal? It's heartbreaking to hear her screaming! Will she get better?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my gosh! No, mine don't scream. They aren't happy, but they will just stand there and let me wash them. When I first started, tjey would try to escape, but now they are OK with it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Addrian said:


> My puppy cries during her bath, and if i use the blow dryer... watch out! It's like I'm killing her. I can only get her a bit and then I just can't stand it and I stop. Is this normal? It's heartbreaking to hear her screaming! Will she get better?


She will get better. Stay calm, reward her good behavior with treats, make it light and easy. Even if there's no "good behavior" we'll say it's good behavior anyways and thank her for beign so good! Each time will become easier and easier and you must not give up! She needs to become used to bathing and brushing and combing because this will be a part of her life. If you plan to grow her out to a full coat she will blow coat at 10 months to a year and by then you want her to be relaxed and comfortable with plenty of combing and brushing. Even if you plan to have her cut short with a groomer, your groomer will expect her to behave during grooming to some degree. 
Don't worry, it really does get easier and treats help!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

She will probably get better. Make it as safe, warm and inviting a time (lots of treats) as possible. Hugs, good girl, try a smear of cream cheese on the side of the sink for her to lick. Let her run like hell afterward. If you put a towel on the floor she will roll around in it, run like hell, and get fairly dry. Then try the blow dryer with that cream cheese on the table. It should work for about 5 minutes of quiet. It is important to get her hair combed out after the bath to prevent mats, especially on her neck and legs. 

Lola likes to play with my blow dryer when I do my own hair, so it has turned into a thing she likes. It has taken her a year to get used to the bath. She futzes around a bit, but I keep the water warm and she likes the spray nozzle on her back and legs. All I can say is keep at it, and power through the whining. Because there ain't no way around Hav bath time! Good luck.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She will get better and right now she is trying to win. I gave Cicero lots of foot baths and blowed them dry. Short sessions and helped him get use to being cleaned. Some days I would take him out and run him in the yard to tire him out -- then just give him a rinse in the tub with only conditioner. I would hold him in a towel to wick away lots of water before I blowed dry. I brush several times a day...and try to pick times when he is ready for a nap. I treat and sing to him. He now loves his bath times and sleeps during brushing. Just keep trying because grooming is a BIG part of their lives...and it will work better each time.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh my! Mine don't like baths, but neither one screams. Brutus will try to hide and play keep away from us at bath time--he has learned to recognize the word spelled. Roxie just shakes prior to actually entering the bath. Both are great during the bath and they love bing blow dried. I agree with the person who allows the dog to play when the poerson is drying her own hair.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think it just takes a lot of practice and remember to be in charge and end when you want to end, not when she is throwing her fit. Even if you are about to come to an end. I would put the dryer down. Maybe brush and then cookie. Just make sure you at least seem like you are quitting when you want not when she wants.

I am sure my breeder was bathing my puppy a lot cause he is fine with baths and even the force dryer right when he came home. He just stand there and expects loving. He does do a little bit of battle on trimming his feet so we just do short burst of mommy playing with his feet for cookies.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

How old is she? That sounds aweful! Im sure your doing everything right but just to be sure, is the water too warm or the dryer to close to her skin and possibly to hot? If everything is comphterable for her and she has no reason to be upset other tha she just doesnt like it then I would do like was already suggested with treats and praise. She may also be reacting to your being upset. I hope it works out OK.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Neither of my dogs ever screamed, barked or cried when bathing them. Missy has always been easy to groom, she likes to stay close to me during bathing...so I am usually a little wet after bathing her.

When Missy was a puppy I would let her chew on her favorite chew while I was drying her. I give lots of loving during bathing and brushing.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i have never given my dog a bath, i leave that up to the groomer, and boy does he not like it! he screams when she picks up his paws to trim his nails in anticipation of whats going to happen. it's awful but she's really good and he only has to go thru it once a month.he only freaks out during the nail clipping part, then he's quiet, shakes but quiet. very sad!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*mine just hide...never screamed though*

They might cry because they don't want me to put them in the tub. Is it too hot? Daisy cried out once and I realized the water was too hot.

Riki likes water when it isn't bath water. I think because his face gets wet. He really doesn't mind his body wet as he jumps in the kiddy pool. I think it is the faces wet mine object to.

Daisy does shake, and it is clear she isn't in to it.

Bless your heart!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo just has to see the preparation and he runs in the other direction. Bailey tried to catapult himself out of the sink the first time I gave him a bath and I was really afraid he would kill himself in the process. I now bathe both of them in the tub, usually Bailey first since he's easiest. The last time I did it he tried desperately to get back in with Milo, even though he was done and almost dry. He actually seemed to enjoy his last bath.

For the grooming I always do it at night when we get into bed to relax. Milo is used to it even though he hates it after coat blowing when it had to be hurting him. I try my best to deal with matting my breaking it apart and holding the hair closer to the skin so it doesn't pull on him. Bailey *hated* being brushed the first few times but has gotten much better at it and seems to relax in my arms now when I gently brush him.

I would definitely check the water temperature to make sure it's not too hot and the blower temperature. I blow Milo dry on warm and he's fine. I let Bailey air dry for now. Hope it gets better for you soon.


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Casey does not like her baths, but has slowly gotten better each and every bath. A good gauge of her progress is that during her first bath she shivered from beginning to end. Now, 2 months later, she doesn't shiver until we get about half way through the drying process.

Keep the faith. It is tough, but I'm sure it will get progressively better.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter HATED it at first, now I'd say he tolerates bathing but definitely doesn't like it. We talk quietly to him and keep our hands on him at all times, usually my DH and I do the bath. We rub him good with the towel and then turn him loose! It's worth it for the laughs we get while he RLH through the house. ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

No screaming here, just the most pathetic look ever! ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Milo just has to see the preparation and he runs in the other direction.


Mine too! They both shoot out the dog door....FAST!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Jane said:


> Mine too! They both shoot out the dog door....FAST!


Mine also runaway!! They see me with any sort of shower related item and its poof gone.

Mine dont scream but they wiggle a lot and try to jump out of the tub as soon as there is enough room in the sliding glass door on the tub.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

I should say during bath she whines. Not a big deal, but the air force dryer, I'm definately killing her!:behindsofa:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

most of the problems with grooming are a result of too much too fast. Fear is a natural response for a lot of dogs under these cirumstances. You have to desensitize them from an early age to being handled all over their body. You have to turn the dryer on for a short few seconds and not near them. Same with nails try doing one nail and then a treat. Do an other nail later. Some dogs will tollerate it better than others. This is not babying them . Flooding a dog with something he is fearful of will only make things worse. You slowly build up the length of time and intensity.


----------

